# Days out this year so far



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2005)

i just realized that as of this weekend, i have officially blown by my amount of ski days last year and am on pace to more than double that number blowing by my highest number of ski days in a single season.  so far i have 17 days out with 19 actual outings (two days of BC combined with a halfday lift ticket).  i'm gunning for 35, but may blow by that if the BC is good after the lifts closed.  how is everyone else doing so far?  the good snow should surely help increase some numbers!


----------



## awf170 (Feb 13, 2005)

only 7 but i will have 12/13 after i go to utah next week, last year i was doing way better and had like 15 at this time.


----------



## skidbump (Feb 13, 2005)

was just told i am at 30


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have skied 15 days this year so far, and I have skied the last 9 days in a row since we got up to Maine last weekend. We plan on skiing at Sugarloaf tommorow before we go home, so that will make 16 days and 10 in a row.
My body sure is sore from all the skiing though.


----------



## Terry (Feb 13, 2005)

*how many days so far?*

Today made 34 so far for me this year. The skiing was awesome at Sunday River today!!! Just my daughter and I, and we had a great day!
 :beer:


----------



## Ctownskier (Feb 13, 2005)

Just hit 30 today at Attitash. With a week out west in Utah..... I think 40 is doable this year...and then some!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 14, 2005)

*Nashoba Thurs min a-z  get together*

36 after this weekend, Come ski Nashoba Thursday night and add an easy day to your totals.  Happy valentines day all.  Just saw this we have 2 threads going on with this my totals.  72 know


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 15, 2005)

23 so far. I need to get out more  :blink:


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2005)

Friday will be 15 for me which is usually my season total. The rest is gravy. Aiming for 2 dozen this season...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

Up to 21 after yesterday    .  Pretty darn good considering that early December was a wash...hoping for 30 this season.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

A lot less then the most but more than the least....  

I counted yesterday as 5 - it was so good......


----------



## Vortex (Feb 22, 2005)

I had to bail on yesterday I had the kids the, Mrs had to work.  They would not go in the snow storm.  I'm not sure who their father is then.    Can't push kids into to it.  39  days still will get 60.  Got all next week off I think.  Should be a Sat 27th-march 6 run if all goes well.


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 22, 2005)

just made my 8th day this season on sunday 2/20 to Hunter.  conditions were okay but I wished i could have convinced my  non commital city ski friends to have skied the monday instead....


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

tekweezle said:
			
		

> just made my 8th day this season on sunday 2/20 to Hunter.  conditions were okay but I wished i could have convinced my  non commital city ski friends to have skied the monday instead....



We spent the entire day Sunday on Westway(44)...  It was awesome!!!

Monday was one of the best days of the year... imho


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 22, 2005)

we probably crossed paths without knowing it.

i skied 4 runs on the westside in the morning.  2 on Westway and 2 on claire's way.    Claire;s was pretty much bulletproof in my estimation and made worse by my skis in dire need of a sharpening.  Westway was much better with some freshly blown snow on it.  it was really crowded though and i saw a couple of collissions and was nearly part of one.  from the chair, I saw a skier on Westway  lose a ski and tumble about 100 feet and take out someone stopped off the side.  it was spectacular yet sickening.  after that, I decided to ski elsewhere.  had a good day overall.

i hear the monday was even better. good for you if you got to enjoy it.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

tekweezle said:
			
		

> it was really crowded though and i saw a couple of collissions and was nearly part of one.  from the chair, I saw a skier on Westway  lose a ski and tumble about 100 feet and take out someone stopped off the side.  it was spectacular yet sickening.  after that, I decided to ski elsewhere.  had a good day overall.



I was on telemark skis in the morning and it was very "hard packed"...  I switched to snowboard in the afternoon so i could manage the "ice" better...

44 was crowded at times due to instructors bringing their classes down in big groups...  :angry:   I complained to the correct people about that...

As far as people falling and sliding on 44... It happens ALL the time..  Sucker is steep and wide..  You kinda forget how fast your going...  Anyone under "expert/advances" will have problems on it..

I saw a different wreck from sliding on each chair just about...  Lots of my patroller friends were just hauling sleds all day up and down...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2005)

Ya, yesterday at Hunter was pretty awesome. Got booted off the west side at 3:30 and skied down the front in a total fog. Couldn't see a thing. Called it a day after that. 

Missed Sunday, but Saturday was pretty sweet too.


----------



## Lostone (Feb 22, 2005)

Please don't hate me...  

I just did #73, today.  # 74 should be tomorrow, and it should be a powder day.   :beer: 



I''m skiing for $13.3 / day.
I've skied 257.5 vertical miles
I've taken 1094 runs.

I like skiing.   :beer: 

:idea:   OK...  now you can hate me.     :wink:


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

Lostone said:
			
		

> I like skiing.   :beer:



And even more... Keeping track of your skiing...  :lol:


----------



## Terry (Feb 23, 2005)

*how many days so far*

Today will make 42 for me. I am off all week, and will ski every day. I am shooting for 70 days, and just might make it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :beer:


----------



## tree_skier (Feb 23, 2005)

23 @ Mount Snow 
2 @ Haystack
1 @ Willard
1 @ Magic
1 @ Killington (yesterday it was awesome)

28 so far

Going to MRG tomorrow and someday bigger sun-tues


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 23, 2005)

> Please don't hate me...
> 
> I just did #73, today. # 74 should be tomorrow, and it should be a powder day.



that's awesome!  keep up the good work!


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2005)

Lostone said:
			
		

> Please don't hate me...
> 
> I just did #73, today.  # 74 should be tomorrow, and it should be a powder day.   :beer:
> 
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## hammer (Feb 23, 2005)

Lostone said:
			
		

> :idea:   OK...  now you can hate me.     :wink:


Hate, no...extreme envy, yes.


----------



## Lostone (Feb 26, 2005)

> And even more... Keeping track of your skiing... :lol:



My watch tracks vertical, and I record everything on a spreadsheet.



_  I really have to start getting out, more.  _   :roll:    :wink:


----------



## teachski (Feb 26, 2005)

I HATE all of you!  

First I have pneumonia and can't ski because of it...now, I fall in the driveway and tear my rotator cuff and can't ski (well, not supposed to anyhow, I may try tomorrow).


----------



## Zand (Feb 26, 2005)

I hit 20 at Sunapee last Tuesday. 

16 @ Wa
1 @ Cannon
1 @ Loon
1 @ Sunapee
1 @ Mt. Snow

I hope to hit 30 before season's end. I still have 2 days at Okemo, 1 at Jiminy, and quite a few at Wa. Not to mention spring looks excellent this year. The areas down here in Southern NE have excellent coverage that should hold at least until April.


----------



## salida (Feb 26, 2005)

32...

http://web.bentley.edu/students/h/haney_port/tripreports/

-porter


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 27, 2005)

27 with 20 on my pass. That gets my ASC days down to $17.50. Skiing the 'Loaf for cheap  8)


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Feb 27, 2005)

Only 11 so far, better thna last year though.  Hoping for 16 or 17 total


----------



## awf170 (Feb 27, 2005)

at 11 now, not too many but atleast it was all good mountains(except for sunapee)

1 sunapee
1 cannon
1 sugarloaf
4 wildcat
2 alta
2 snowbird


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm up to 16 with three new mountains under my belt for this season, MRG, Sugarbush and Magic. I'm still on track for two dozen+ with the best still to come...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 7, 2005)

47 days after my week long run.  60 is in sight. 3 day weekend coming up. Had to go to work to for a few days to take more time off. :wink:


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2005)

I've hit a grand total of 10, all day trips to NH:
2 Sunapee
2 Gunstock
1 Ragged
3 Pats Peak
2 Crotched

I have a lot of other stuff going on for the next several weeks, so this will likely be my total for the season. 

Hope the rest of you enjoy the next few weeks -- the conditions were great last weekend, and I'm guessing that unless we get a major weather pattern change the snow will hold out for at least the rest of March.


----------



## Brettski (Mar 7, 2005)

Just 4 so far...

With three kids...I don't have a life....I have an Agenda

Hey, but I got a week coming up...on 4/2

And maybe I can sneak some really late spring skiing in...


----------



## nancie2k (Mar 7, 2005)

50 8) 
all at killington


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm at 16, although some weren't more than an hour or so at night after work.  I wouldn't have any idea if they didn't keep track of how many days I've used my ticket at work.  The rest of the days I could count on one hand 

11 - Sundown
1 - Snow
1 - Beast
1 - Mohawk
2 - Stowe


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Mar 7, 2005)

I am at 35 all at Killington. Could have been 37 if the kids did not get sick during President's week. Heading up this weekend for 2 more then will be there over Easter for 5 days.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 7, 2005)

Tyrolean_skier said:
			
		

> I am at 35 all at Killington. Could have been 37 if the kids did not get sick during President's week. Heading up this weekend for 2 more then will be there over Easter for 5 days.


you should post over here more often let the other guys catch up on the K zone.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 7, 2005)

43 so far...

Most at Stowe and Smuggs
A few at Kmart
Tahoe next week...


----------



## DBarnes727 (Mar 7, 2005)

14 days so far.  Much better than the past 2 years, as I have been in Florida.

2 Burke
3 Tenney
2 Bolton Valley
1 Wildcat
1 Black -> Where my avatar pic was taken
1 Stratton
1 Magic
3 Loon
0 Cannon  
0 Jay   ->March 18th though


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 7, 2005)

11 so far but i didnt start till jan 6th. i think i need to go PT at work to catch up.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 7, 2005)

up to 12 now


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2005)

a whopping 9.  beats last year though.
Kmart 2
Mt Snow 2
Sugarbush 1
Stowe 1
Okemo 1
Magic 1
sundown (does this count?) 1


----------



## Treeliner (Mar 7, 2005)

Hit 17 last weekend, might make 20 this season if I get lucky

3 Killington
2 Mt.Snow
1 Thunder Ridge
2 Mohawk
1 Sundown
1 Southington
2 The Canyons
1 Snowbird
1 Park City
1 Hunter
1 Bromley
1 Catamount


----------



## Terry (Mar 8, 2005)

*days out so far*

Last night made number 51 for me. Still have 70 in my sights. Had some awesome skiing this season everywhere that I have been.
 :lol:


----------



## skidbump (Mar 8, 2005)

reached 40 on sunday...still gonna try for 60


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2005)

Terry, nice total.  I thought of shooting you a Pm last week when I was in NorthConway, but with the family I did not want to slow anyone down. Kind of responding to your other post in other thread also.  Do you go to the river?  I'll be up there a few more times in the coming weeks.


----------



## Terry (Mar 8, 2005)

*days out so far*

Bob I have the all east pass so can go any time on days off. I work monday through friday, but ski all weekends. Can go there anytime. About a 40 minute drive for me. Where were you in North Conway? I skied Attitash on sat.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2005)

I have the Bronze Asc and the the Loon threedom anytime.  I have already taken 3 weeks off this season so far.  I have a couple of long weekends left, but weekends for me mostly for the rest of the season.  Sounds like we will meet anyway at Reggae weekend.   I stayed at the Green Granite in north Conway.  I skied Attitash Wed and Friday.  I'll buzz ya next time I go to the River.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 8, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Hit 17 last weekend, might make 20 this season if I get lucky
> 
> 3 Killington
> 2 Mt.Snow
> ...



I cant believe you went to utah and didnt go to alta.


----------



## Terry (Mar 8, 2005)

*days out so far*

Bob R I live about 10 minutes from the Green Granite. PM me or call me the next time you are in the area! 207-935-2083


----------



## Treeliner (Mar 9, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Treeliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me, it was tough _riding_ snowbird and not being able to go Alta. Yeah, I snowboard. I'm gonna pick up Telemarking so when I have the oppurtunity to go to these places (MRG, Taos, Alta) I can experience them.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 9, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya that what i was thinking, how could a skier pass up alta


----------



## Lostone (Mar 11, 2005)

Day 90 will be another powder day.  

That will be 10 days on the Vokl G4s which have only been out on powder days.  Plus there were a number of powder days that the Vokls didn't get out.

And people say there is never powder in New England.   :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2005)

Lostone said:
			
		

> Day 90 will be another powder day.
> 
> That will be 10 days on the Vokl G4s which have only been out on powder days.  Plus there were a number of powder days that the Vokls didn't get out.


You make it very easy to not like you...


----------



## Lostone (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't have a lot of talents,:roll:  but this seems to be one of them.    :-? 

Not skiing, but getting people to hate me.   :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 14, 2005)

Lostone. Keep going I would love to see a 100Plus total.  I still shooting for 60.  I switched my 3 day weeknd this week to friday-Sunday this upcoming weekend.  I hope I'm up to it.  I had some issues with a crash this weekend.


----------



## Terry (Mar 16, 2005)

*days out so far*

Tonight will make 56 for me. I am still shooting for 70 and think that I will make it!! I will ski  the next 6 days straight if all goes well, and then the night skiing shuts down. After that, it will be just weekends. Bummer. But thank God for the bronze pass!!!
 :beer:


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Mar 16, 2005)

I feel like such a loser I only have 13, I'll get a day this weekend somewhere and the monday after easter I'll be at The River.  I'll also hit SR on May Day and Mont St. Anns in Mid April.  Depending on how late the smaller hills stay open I could still easily get 20 in, and 15 was my goal and it looks like I'll beat that.  If x-country days count I'd have a lot because I x-country every night.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 16, 2005)

Cross country gets honorable mention anyway.  At least your out.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 16, 2005)

..Just 7 so far, however the shell tweaking has made the appropriate room for the warmer liners!  The rest of the season now looks bright...and Warmer :lol:  8)


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 16, 2005)

i just made my 10th day this past sunday.  it was a great day at Windham.  more good quality skiing.  did some bumpruns down upper warpath in the most controlled manner ever.  i never thought i would be able to say that as I am a total novice in the bumps.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Mar 16, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Cross country gets honorable mention anyway.  At least your out.



I thought that as well.  And I just found out Big Squaw is staying open till' the 10th of April(or later) which means I could get a few more in up there too.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 16, 2005)

We had a down hill basher that was a cross country guy, but your just enjoying winter...  you post on SR board also correct.


----------



## patentcad (Mar 16, 2005)

After an 8 year hiatus I skiied for the first time in all those years on Saturday March 5th at Gore Mountain, NY. I loved it, my daughter loved it, it was fantastic! Today was Day FOUR this season, but in only 11 days. I may get out again on Friday. 

For the record, I consider anything over 3 hours of actual slope time a day on skis, and for all intensive purposes, for me, it really is. I may sneak another ''day' in on Friday, and another 'day' in on Sunday. If this is cheating, tough. I make the rules when I'm counting my own ski days. Unless somebody wants to lay out criteria for the AlpineZone discussions on this topic.  I am proximate to four local ski areas and mornings on the snow are going to be a key element in my skiing program going forward...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 17, 2005)

A run is a day.  You put your gear on and go its counts.. That is how I look at it.  Sneaking out of work or going in later would never be as much fun if you could not add it to the total.IMO  Quality days are determined by your own mindset. Hope you get the extra days in.  Alot of people go at night after work and there is only so many hours to go, its an effort to get out sometimes.  Good for those that do.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Mar 17, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> We had a down hill basher that was a cross country guy, but your just enjoying winter...  you post on SR board also correct.



Correct... How could you tell?  On there I'm RightStuffskia


----------



## skijay (Mar 17, 2005)

16 days as of 3/13/05.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 17, 2005)

The Big squaw references and Bangor in same tag line looked familiar.  Are you the one who makes snow in his back yard?  If so we have posted back and forth I believe.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2005)

Today put me at twenty which was my goal. Hope to get in 2 dozen+.


----------



## dmc (Mar 17, 2005)

I think I'm at 45...  But I'm not 100% sure...  Powder daze were a little hazy...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 17, 2005)

DMC the mystery is over.  Wondered if we would get a total out of ya. I'm anxious to add to my total soon.


----------



## dmc (Mar 17, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> DMC the mystery is over.  Wondered if we would get a total out of ya. I'm anxious to add to my total soon.



I had to guess a couple days there...  It give or take 2 days...
Still have 4 more weekends at Hunter 
Tucks trip in April will be 4 days
May Tucks trip will be 2
Then of course a couple weekends in Killington...

ahhh... who knows...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad to see I'm not the only one dragging it into May.  I was thinking of hiking into tuckermans, not sure about skiing ..honestly sounds like alot of work to drag gear in. 
 Loon just said opening until the 17th of April another week longer than originally planned. May skip the sunshine daydream weekend and ski with the family know.  It will be work after that to ski.  I will go though.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Mar 17, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> The Big squaw references and Bangor in same tag line looked familiar.  Are you the one who makes snow in his back yard?  If so we have posted back and forth I believe.



Yup, I'm the one who makes snow in my yard.  Havnt needed to this year though :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 17, 2005)

You should really start a threat over here about how you do that.  I found it one of the best threads of the year over there.  Kind of like your own version of bathtub gin.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Mar 17, 2005)

I may start a topic about it here.  Once I get a few pics together on my webpage.


----------



## tjd (Mar 17, 2005)

13 days out so far....with at least one more planned.  I hope to be able to squeeze in a couple more.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 18, 2005)

36 through today, have lots of time off planned the next few weeks. Will hit 50 for the season.


----------



## oneotwoandcounting (Mar 18, 2005)

I “sorta” lost track this year. I think I'm at 41 which is terrible for me this late in the season. My best season was two years ago getting in 102 days therefore my handle.

Injuries did me in this year. I'm finishing the season with a separated shoulder, two torn meniscuses in my knees, broken ribs and a cold that feels like phenomena. Other than that I feel fine.

My friends keep asking me what I am doing at the mountain. I don't get it.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 18, 2005)

oneotwoandcounting said:
			
		

> I “sorta” lost track this year. I think I'm at 41 which is terrible for me this late in the season. My best season was two years ago getting in 102 days therefore my handle.
> 
> Injuries did me in this year. I'm finishing the season with a separated shoulder, two torn meniscuses in my knees, broken ribs and a cold that feels like phenomena. Other than that I feel fine.
> 
> My friends keep asking me what I am doing at the mountain. I don't get it.



hey we found some to hate more than lostone now :wink:


----------



## Lostone (Mar 18, 2005)

:angry: That's *MY* hatred!  I earned it!  :angry: 

:lol: 

 :idea:  * _ Resolves to get his hatred back! _ *       :roll:    

Actually, I'm at 96, now.   :wink: 

With a full pass at Sugarbush, you get a ticket for a free ski lesson.  I'm thinking of taking mine on day 100...  jsut to see if they will tell me how to drive these things.   :roll:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2005)

Keep going lostone.   I hit 50 on Sunday.  Getting to 60 may take some work, but possible.  53 has been my highest total in years thats will be passed easliy.


----------



## stomachdoc (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought I was doing great at 34 days thus far...wow, you guys ROCK!


----------



## DBarnes727 (Mar 21, 2005)

18 days now.

2 Burke
4 Tenney
2 Bolton Valley
1 Wildcat
1 Black -> Where my avatar pic was taken
1 Stratton
1 Magic
3 Loon
3 Jay!
0 Cannon


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2005)

Just made my benchmark...30 days this season which is great considering some weather set backs in December.  Here is the breakdown:

Burke:  2
Sugarbush: 1
Sunday River: 5
Loon: 1
Ski Ward: 1
Nashoba: 1
BEast: 1
Pats Peak: 18

Other interesting facts:

Powder Days this season: 5

Days skiing with AZers: 3     Thanks guys!

# of New Ski Areas this season: 4

Longest Ski Season: 45 days (2002-2003) Ran from November 9th-May 1st.


----------



## Brettski (Mar 21, 2005)

What are the 4 new ones?

More specifically, where have you not skiied?


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 21, 2005)

did anyone get out to the catskill this past weekend?  if so, how was the conditions?  any new snow materialize?


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2005)

tekweezle said:
			
		

> did anyone get out to the catskill this past weekend?  if so, how was the conditions?  any new snow materialize?



Very light rain lower elevations... 
Snow at higher elevations - just a coating - enough to ball up under my friends climbing skins yeasterday...

About .5" this morning..


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> What are the 4 new ones?
> 
> More specifically, where have you not skiied?



New resorts for this season include Loon, BEast, Nashoba and Ski Ward.  To say where I've not skied is kind of impossible...

Sunapee was on the books for this season, but we got rained out.


----------



## Lostone (Mar 24, 2005)

*  Grabs his hatred back.  *   :evil:  :wink: 

Today I skied day 102.

Tomorrow, if I ski I will go over 2 million vertical feet, for the season.


----------



## Terry (Mar 25, 2005)

*days out so far*

That is awesome lostone- I am jealous. I am at 61 days, and the night skiing has ended. A few more weekends to go though! I should hit 70 no problem. Not bad for someone who has a 50 hour a week job- not at a mountain!
 :beer:


----------



## awf170 (Mar 25, 2005)

Lostone said:
			
		

> *  Grabs his hatred back.  *   :evil:  :wink:
> 
> Today I skied day 102.
> 
> Tomorrow, if I ski I will go over 2 million vertical feet, for the season.



Im going to try to go to college out in SLC, then i will be able to compete with your 100, maybe not that much but atleast 50, and probably half those will be powder days.


----------



## Lostone (Mar 25, 2005)

*Continuing the saga...*

Today I went over 2 million vertical feet! People remark how far I've skied, but I have to keep saying that is only vertical, not actual distance.

Today I skied with my GPS to get a feel for how the two relate. On the bad side, the batteries died during the day, so I don't have the full day recorded. On the good side, the info I did get was too much for anyone who had a life to bother with.  :roll: 

Because the batteries died, I was unable to use the vertical from the watch, so all of my measurements came from the GPS.

For that segment:
I did 12180' of vertical. That comes to 2.31 miles. I traveled 20.25 miles.

Then I remembered that the milage while on the lifts is still recorded on the GPS and needed to be subtracted from the total.

Surprisingly, the distance traveled on the lifts was 7.18 miles. (10 runs)

That means I skied 13.07 miles for the 2.31 vertical miles.

That means that I ski 5.66 miles per vertical mile.

Carry that out for the 378 vertical miles I've skied this season and it says that I have skied 2141.5 miles this year!


----------

